# Il sottoscritto



## Elfe des villes

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir à quelle personne il faut conjuguer le verbe après l'expression "Il sottoscritto". Selon moi, il faut conjuguer le verbe à la première personne du singulier. Cela donnerait donc ceci : "Il sottoscritto, BR, certifico che ...". Je me pose cette question car j'ai vu sur des traductions jurées, "Il sottoscritto, BR, certifica che ..."

Merci à l'avance pour vos explications !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Elfe,
Je l'ai toujours vu conjugué à la troisième personne du singulier, comme dans les traductions dont tu parles .


----------



## Necsus

Oui. Matou a raison.
"*Il* sottoscritto"> troisième personne du singulier;
"*Io* sottoscritto"> première personne du singulier.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, Matoupaschat ! Je suppose que si c'est "Io sottoscritto, ...", il faut dans ce cas mettre la première personne du singulier.


----------



## matoupaschat

Elfe des villes said:


> Je suppose que si c'est "Io sottoscritto, ...", il faut dans ce cas mettre la première personne du singulier.


Bien entendu !

Ciao Necsus!


----------



## Elfe des villes

Oui, bien sûr, c'est très logique ! Merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses.


----------



## Necsus

il n'y a pas de quoi!
Ciao, Matou!


----------

